# Work bench



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

For 30+ years my workbenches were "catchalls" that were used for storage, engine rebuilds, kids toys, and when I could clean it off, woodworking. When I was finally able to build a dedicated workshop, one of my first builds was a dedicated workbench. I did a lot of research and ruled out store bought, roubo, European, and many other styles. Woodsmith magazine published a shaker style bench that came close to what I wanted, so I used those plans to build my bench. I changed the plans to fit my shop and my needs. I made it a little over 7' long and 30" wide, and the top is 3" 1/8th thick and then I added 2 partitions in the top for clamping. Instead making a traditional tail vise, I bought a Veritas quick release tail vise. I made the bench the same height as my table saw/out feed table and since I don't have room for an assembly/finish table, I added a paper roll holder for butcher paper. I used European beech, some left over purple heart and walnut to add some color. If my math is correct, the bench weighs in at a little over 450lbs. There are a couple of additions I want to make for the bench, but for now it's done. The bench adds a huge range of versatility to my shop and work flow, it is my favorite tool, and makes me smile when I walk into the shop. One last thing if you build something like this by yourself, don't drop the glued up top, I heard rumors that you might break 2 toes...my toes did protect the bench top from being damaged, no pain no gain I guess.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (May 7, 2016)

Bob, 

Very nice. Great Job! It looks fantastic and it appears to work as well as it works. 

Marty


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob I have seen a lot of work benches on UT and other sites but yours is about as good as it gets.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Bob, that’s more like a work of art , great job . I wish there was a double like button


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

That is a beauty.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

Very Nice! It'l last forever! Well thought out too.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Bob, that a thing of beauty. Outstanding job, I wish I had one like that.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Wow!! Good Job.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Well worth the time money and effort that you put into it. This will be around for generations.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

That is a thing of beauty. Probably worth a crunched toe or two. The vise setup is terrific, and making it the height of the outfeed table is a great idea.


----------



## Bob Adams (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I had oral surgery this morning and still trying to get the fog out my head, (so the pain can take over). So hopefully I am not backwords typing!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Very, very nice, Bob. Sure beats my plywood nailed to 2x4s. I'd love a bench like yours.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

What they all said.


----------

